# Good spots for Wade Fishing ??



## brian4

Hello , Im new to wade fishing , would like to know some good places to wade fish .. (saltwater) ?
Any advice / help , suggestions , tips are appreciated..
In advance , thanks for your help / time ..

Regards , Brian


----------



## lobsterman

If I was familiar with Pensacola I would hook you up. Maybe one of the local fishermen will help you out.


----------



## brian4

I live in Pensacola .. forgot to add..


----------



## BananaTom

The Chimney on Scenic, Train Trussel at 17th Ave., Gulf Islands National Sea Shore (The Forest East of Gulf Breeze Proper), Grand Lagoon and several area of Old Gulf Beach Highway, Sound side Fort Pickens, Sound Side Johnson Beach.


----------



## FurBurger

What BananaTom said, also, Naval Live Oaks, the Texar Bayou tressle area, anywhere on the north and south sides of the 3 mile bridge, anywhere there are grass beds, the Bluffs, Bayou Chico before the navy base bridge (better in winter)...


----------



## fishmagician

On the Santa Rosa Island your sound side grass beds just before and after Sabine Point, and other as you drive toward Navarre Beach...lots of area.:thumbup:


----------



## Tnflyfishing

Any ideas close to Destin? I tried by the Destin bridge. After trying the recommended flies for saltwater from Orvis with no luck. I tied on a small fresh water popper. Almost immediately I had a strike. I am pretty clueless regarding saltwater flies. Fresh water streams are much more familiar to me. Saltwater is another world for flyfishing.


----------



## FurBurger

Just think: you aren't using bugs, you are using baitfish and shrimp/crabs.


----------

